# Billy's 2nd Groom



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Took Billy in for his 2nd Grooming appointment yesterday, I was much more relaxed about going this time as I had quite liked it shorter, its so nice to have the two totally different looks every few weeks:

Before Groom:











After Groom:










Helen
x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely hairdo Billy Boy xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Billy is lovely, short or long. I love his white bib


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys - after his first groom he proceeded to ignore us all night (pretending to be traumatized), but this time he has been bouncing around with a real spring in his step - wonder if it's because of the weather and being a bit cooler?
H x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't believe how much your Billy looks like my Dexter! They could be twins! A real beauty


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Dextersmum said:


> I can't believe how much your Billy looks like my Dexter! They could be twins! A real beauty


Yes they are similar! It is hard to get good pics of darker cockapoo's so I end up with taking loads!! 
H x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hfd said:


> Yes they are similar! It is hard to get good pics of darker cockapoo's so I end up with taking loads!!
> H x


The pic on my profile bit is from when he was a baby but now he looks even more like your doggy 

Nearly all the baby photos I took of Dexter are not clear,and I kept taking loads!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a beautiful coat he has! Love the variation. Sami is very dark . . difficult to photograph . . No picture seems to show how cute he is . . may have a professional photo done soon as I'm seeing from pictures posted the drastic changes between 4 and 8 months! Billy is adorable, looks like a teddy bear!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Billy looks lovely! Your traumatised comment made me laugh. Such characters!  xx


----------

